# Looking for good example of ZenCart website



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

I am looking for an example of a good t-shirt website that uses ZenCart shopping cart. I just got mine but need help getting ideas. I want to keep it simple and easy for someone to view and shop for shirts. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know if it's good or not, but I use ZenCart so you can take a look at mine. Link is in my profile.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Mine isn't complete (still working on getting product images), but the second link in my signature is a Zen-Cart site.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

I checked out your site and it's fantatic! thank you -


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I hope you're talking about Rhonda's site. It's _excellent!_ Mind is just the basic template. Hers is heavily modded.  Very professional.

I went with a basic layout, because that's all I needed.

Just to let you know, templating Zen-Cart sites is more complex than other shopping carts like Cube Cart, but for me, Zen-Cart's features fit my needs.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks.  Yeah, it's heavily modified. It's not 100% the way I want it, but according to the programmer it's as close as he can get to my design. 

Yours looks great, Chani. Very clean ... I like it alot. Nice color scheme, too.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

thank you both again - your feedback is extremely helpful.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you, Rhonda. I just need to get those images so I can add product images and my process descriptions. 

If you have any questions about Zen-Cart, alma7, I'll be happy to try to help you.


----------



## cbpclothing (Oct 1, 2007)

Our website is Zen-Cart as well.


----------



## cbpclothing (Oct 1, 2007)

store that is....


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you cbpclothing. I checked out your site and it is a great!


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

thank you Chani. I really appreciate you offering to help. I wll keep that in mind next time I get stuck - there is so much to learn!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's another awesome example of a zen cart site (one of the best customized ones I've seen): LMNO Tees - Funny t-shirts...wear your humor on your sleeve!


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

I love it! Thank you for sending me another great example Rodney!


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Any newer ZenCart examples out there?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm sure you've seen a ton, but mine is also a zen cart. I didn't install it myself, but it's fairly easy to work with. I like the layout.


----------



## WYSS (Sep 14, 2011)

See sig for mine. A friend helped me with the install and I've added 2-3 Zen mods. One being the stock attributes, which makes it easy for breaking down the sizes when adding to the cart.


----------

